# Ammonia



## qldfrog (15 June 2021)

Ammonia, the necessary evil in an Hydrogen economy.
While not a fanatic of the greenwashing of the economy at all cost, and definitively the avoidance of real issues and the self imposed suicide of our western economies, fact is we see a push away from the carbon economy.

I do not believe figures can support an EV based economy using batteries as they are currently based on lithium or other rare elements.
That bring us to hydrogen which is a nightmare to work with, escaping like a Houdini to ensure underground carpark explosions will become common place..
And then comes ammonia, the nitrogen/hydrogen mix is corrosive but manageable, and as long as we do not have too many leaks, it is able to carry hydrogen produced  in sundrenched areas to more cloudy regions, and can create an export economy here
We can get hybrid ICE, with a bit of diesel and ammonia mix able to power the ships/trains and heavy haulers with existing tech, or membrane separation to power an hydrolyse battery
So I believe once we reach penury of battery minerals and governments carry on passing surrealist legislation preventing ICE , we will have to switch to an ammonia economy
Worst case scenario, we have fertilisers..
https://cen.acs.org/business/petrochemicals/ammonia-fuel-future/99/i8

In Australia, the key players I found and invested today are Incitec Pivot (ASX:IPL) and westfarmer (ASX:WES) owning DynoNobel
Worley has decent expertise in that area .so got a few of ASX: WOR
Anyone seeing a missing player here?
I also invested some coins on the NYSE with :https://ammpower.com/ OTCMKTS:AMMPF
Hope this thread will be inspiring and away from the sexy but unrealistic electric EVs


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 June 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Anyone seeing a missing player here?



They have no current production but listed company Origin Energy is investigating establishing production plants in Queensland and Tasmania.

The two proposals are separate stand alone operations in that they do not depend on each other in any way.

Origin's existing business is natural gas extraction, LNG production, power generation, LPG physical distribution and the retail of natural gas and electricity (including that produced by others) to consumers however, it's not presently a hydrogen or ammonia company but does have the two proposals.


----------



## sptrawler (16 June 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Ammonia, the necessary evil in an Hydrogen economy.
> 
> In Australia, the key players I found and invested today are Incitec Pivot (ASX:IPL) and westfarmer (ASX:WES) owning DynoNobel
> Worley has decent expertise in that area .so got a few of ASX: WOR
> ...



I haven't looked into it, but it is a good subject to pursue, CSIRO are at the forefront of ammonia to hydrogen conversion, in Australia.
So I guess keeping an eye on their announcements, as to the likely hood of commercial joint ventures, will give a lead to the companies that are pursuing that market space.
This modular processing plant was installed in 2018, so should have some miles on the clock know and feasibility feedback.





						CSIRO Demonstrates Ammonia-to-Hydrogen Fueling System – Ammonia Energy Association
					






					www.ammoniaenergy.org


----------



## mullokintyre (7 May 2022)

Ammonia powerd jets is the new thing.
From Australian flying 


> Sydney company Aviation H2 announced yesterday that it had selected liquid ammonia turbofan combustion as the path to get the first hydrogen-fueled aircraft in Australia by the middle of next year.​Aviation H2 says it chose liquid ammonia after a three-month feasibility study and would modify a Dassault Falcon 50 business jet to run on the new fuel.
> 
> "By implementing this power path, Aviation H2 can fly aircraft with hydrogen fuel using significantly less weight than alternative power paths while generating the same amount of power,” says Aviation H2 Director, Dr Helmut Mayer.
> 
> ...


----------

